# GMR report 5/21



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Headed to local upper GMR haunt at a covert location last evening, for a little bit. Actually, its hardly covert - its a well-fished bridge, i was wearing shorts and followed the fresh paths to avoid stinging nettles along the bank.

It felt refreshing to step into the cool water, after a warm and muggy day. The breeze felt good, and casting away, conflicts with spousal unit over autism and Medicaid waivers faded into the background. A blue gray gnatcatcher chattered in the trees, perhaps criticizing my casting technique.

Didn't catch any fish worthy of photos, but an assortment of chunky rock bass, little smallies and a largemouth. Caught them on panther martin spinners - the water is clearing and has dropped, and i could see alot of fish hit the bait right as i was taking it from the water. I was reeling slow, but for whatever reason they are not that aggressive right now.

Despite that, alot of fish swallowed the hook - since i came on a whim, didnt have pliers and used a long Toyota key to push them out. I'd like single hook spinners, but for the inline spinners i dont think they work as well.

I wish i had a Tiny Torpedo with me, the water is clearing enough those should work.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice report, It's always nice to escape for a bit!


----------

